# Trippiest strain you've smoked? Let's hear your experience!



## onefinity (Aug 12, 2013)

One summer night circa 1998 in the upper mid-west, I was partying at a friends house. A bunch of people were all back in town from college on summer break, so it was a fun time to begin with. We were half way through killing a keg when someone pulled me and two others aside to go burn one. I was one of the lucky three candidates selected for the carnival ride. I had no idea I'd just won the golden ticket. We slipped out the back door into the still evening, walked out of range of the house, and hunkered down around an unlit bonfire pit. The guy with the grass gave us the origin story while he rolled a little J. This guy was my most "experienced" buddy, and in his travels with an outlaw motorcycle club he had acquired what was simply called the "Oklahoma home grown". He'd gone to a house full of crusty old bikers and was given a bit of this old timer's head stash with the warning to "Take it easy, this stuff is strong." Well, like any young macho party animal who'd been doing all kinds of mind altering substances in excess for many years, he ignored the warning. A short time later, he found himself curled up on a couch laughing like a schoolgirl in a room full of bikers who were also laughing, albeit at his expense.

With his story finished and the joint rolled, it was lost on us that we had just been warned. The doobie was lit, hit and started to make it's way around our small circle where I was last to hit it. From that point, it is difficult to describe what happened. It was a full on, instantaneous hysterical laughter. Gut busting, I can't breathe oh my god stop laughter- erupting from each and every person. I remember the joint going around 2 or 3 times tops- and the laughter could have started on the first or second hit, but the time distortion was amazing. I felt like I was in one world, then I'd turn my head and the new perspective was an entirely new reality and the other one a forgotten aeon. I was laughing at other people laughing. I threw my head back and laughed, and the arch of the sky echoed my laughter back at me, causing another stronger wave of laughing. I felt like I was inside a gigantic dome tent and the universe was just sending the laughter ricocheting off the walls back at me. I closed my eyes and had psychedelic, brightly colored "clown numbers" blaring in my minds eye. Eruption of laughter. It went on and on and on. I only had a mild beer buzz going into the experience, but within seconds I was so intoxicated I was leaving reality behind. The time distortion was extreme, simply because the thoughts flowed SO fast there was no way to catalogue them. I remember stumbling away from the circle at some point to go and be with my thoughts. That second or third hit just devastated me, and fully caught up within a short while. I sat down in my friends unlocked car in what was now a deep stony trance to try and chill out. I saw two people a short distance away, and my vision zoomed in on them with a brief visual number read out, as if I were looking through a pair of "star wars range finding binoculars". After that, someone came and checked up on me and had me come in the house. I was finished and it's all I remember of the night.

I still lack the words to describe the experience, but we all worried the next day that we'd smoked some laced shit. He assured us it had not been laced. I have been on a quest ever since to determine the genetics I encountered that fateful night. I hounded my friend for years, to no avail, to just get me a strain name, a seed- anything! It was simply "The Oklahoma home grown". Years later, my friend is 100% SOBER but still loves to tell the stories about this stuff. Recently, I attended my friends wedding and met a relative of his that also experienced this stuff and assured me it wasn't laced, it was from seeds ordered from Amsterdam and he's seen the grow with his own eyes. They called it the "candy cane bud" because the buds got so top heavy that they drooped over and looked like candy canes. He still couldn't tell me the strain. Maybe I'll never know. Does this remind anyone of a strain they've tried?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 12, 2013)

Probly a sativa..psychedelic and trippy makes you laugh uncontrollably and can speed your heart cause panic, indicas don't do any of that really


----------



## Constiello (Aug 12, 2013)

Im sure almost any good sativa will do that to you.

Sounds like you had a low tolerance and was one of the kids of the party group from highschool/college


----------



## onefinity (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah I am sure it was a sativa. I had smoked many before and after that and I had an average tolerance at the time, but it just didn't matter who you were and that was the point- it was just that intense! I've never had anything before or after that came within a mile of it. I know there are rare haze phenotypes that probably were hiding in the Amsterdam genetics and that's my suspicion.


----------



## Constiello (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, it's one of_ those_ buds. The ones that you'll never fucking see again in your life while a beginner smoker. 

like the weed that legit smelled like skunk. Likewise the shroom like strain you got yourself a hold of at that time

Looking forward to seeing more of you around onefinity!


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know it sounds laced to me. I have never had that happen to me and I have smoked lots of different bud. I just have never had any bud do that to me on one hit but maybe you had a extremely low tolerance at the time.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2013)

My jack herer at 6 weeks is a speedy roller coaster ride..
It puts me to sleep at 7 weeks but at 6 its pretty fuckin trippy.

Its a sativa n finishes super fast


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 12, 2013)

Get you some brick weed, if the seeds are squished and the bud is stringy good bet its Columbian. If the bud is real airy and squished flat like a pancake no crushed seeds and very few of them , can pull stuck buds apart its good Mexican sativa, if its really dense but not flat again whole seeds its Mexican indica, very similar in smell and qualities to northern lights...all three produce incredible bud. And in my opinion to get the true sativa high you need a real sativa, columbian is very racy adrenaline rush like, Mexican sativa usually trippy and dreamy or hazy. The mex indica however is lame and will just remind you of a sub par hybrid... I only grow landrace sativas Mexican brick and the like...get you a 20 sack and grow out some beans of some good brick..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe it was that what we use to call in 90s "nade" . I swore I was hearing my friends thoughts and we were communicating via telapthy. Crazy ass genetics. Something down the lines of embalming fluid. Hahah, or maybe gasoline. Shit was no joke. Messed my brain up for a couple years.


----------



## onefinity (Aug 12, 2013)

That's the funny thing about trying to explain it too- we all thought it was laced because it was just so profound. Got confirmation it wasn't laced from the grower. I'd been smoking for 2 or 3 years so I wasn't a vet- but the people I was with were all daily smokers for several years and it had the same effect on them too. I've read about other stuff that sounded somewhat similar- google "colombian candybar weed" and a smoke report should come up. Not quite the same effects, but the potency department it sounds the same. I'm still looking. So what about YOUR trippy experiences with weed?


----------



## onefinity (Aug 12, 2013)

Triple- I have had that experience once. It was very strange to say the least, and I know it wasn't laced because- why would I lace my own shit?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well when i was younger i always smoked laced shit so, i cant say it was weed. I saw some fuckin surreal - ultra-other-dimensional. I saw auroas glowimg around peole n shit , type ultra. But like i said laced.

So For me trippiest experience with weed was when I made this tea. First time ever ingesting it. Put some frosty fat nuggets in a tea bag. It was around a gram in a half. Fatty. 

Shit, I was Ok for up to an hour.then all of a sudden BAM!! TRIPPIN MAJOR BALLS !!!! I thought I was melting. Have you heard the 911 brownie over dose call? If not Google it. Its on YouTube. It was like that! Time stood still and my eyes were as red as the devils dick bleeding! Man. I was holding on to the floor thinking I was going to fall up . Wifey came home and was freaked out. Hahahahha
...o

Other than that none unless laced.


EDIT:: oh but the Nade I didn't know it was laced. None of us did. It was some hood shit. Dipped in embalming fluid. Or lighter fluid. Weed has only got me Hella paranoid to where I lock doors cuz of cops n shit. But it goes away like in 15 minutes . That other shi lasted years. I still don't believe it wasn't real. 

Take my experience with a grain of salt tho. I'm one crazy mofo. I cross fade EVERYTHING well not everything everything . Just the good stuff. That makes me not an asshole .

Edit edit : PS remember that you were also drinking a keg. So what ever it was , you have to cross fade that with the keg


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 12, 2013)

Friend of mine once gave me a big fatty of what he called Black Ganja, when I got home I was able to roll 2 normal joints and started to smoke one, after two hits I was stoned, I mean so stoned I had to quite after four hits, the weed was dark, I mean very dark almost black, I never ran across anything like that again, and I've been smoking for 40 yrs now, at the time I had been smoking for at least five yrs, man what I would give to have some today, or some seeds.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 13, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> Friend of mine once gave me a big fatty of what he called Black Ganja, when I got home I was able to roll 2 normal joints and started to smoke one, after two hits I was stoned, I mean so stoned I had to quite after four hits, the weed was dark, I mean very dark almost black, I never ran across anything like that again, and I've been smoking for 40 yrs now, at the time I had been smoking for at least five yrs, man what I would give to have some today, or some seeds.


Is black congo black? Shit, I don't know. But I hear some african landrace strains are trippy. I've grown n smoked a lot of durban and that shits pretty amazing?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 13, 2013)

The year was 1978. After getting off the school bus my bud and I went to smoke in his basement.
I smoked many times before but wanted to get really high this time and held the hits down as long as I could. (later I found out this pot was laced with some pcp orsomething)
Supper time was coming and I had to work at a upscale restaurant that night.
Going home was like Triple said, "ultra- other dimension". It was almost like being underwater. This shit continued for hours.
I remember eating ham and green beans, getting dressed in my busboy outfit for work and walking into the restaurant.
The salad maker chick almost yelled "OH, HE'S STONED!!" LOL, it was 1978, everybody was getting high but this was crazy.
Later that night I had to make 'place settings' for the tables and I fucked pretty many up.
My brain was like a dial on a radio. Different songs played for a few seconds to a few minutes then a new song.
Took about 6 hours to come down. Next day my bud asked about my night (he had a bad one) and told me he found out it was laced.
Never smoked anything like it since then and don't want to ever again.

Had some true Thai Stick back in the 80's that blew me away.
An indica? I dunno but 2-3 hits it hit you like a hammer.
You just wanted to sit back and let your brain wonder.


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 13, 2013)

I tried this stuff called Lucky Charm and it blew my socks off it tasted like the cereal part of lucky charms. The high kicked in incredibly slowly but by the time it did you already smoked too much and 20 minutes later you emptied all your cabinets and refrigerator with food and end up with your dick in the dirt napping hahah. It costed 360 a oz wich is $80 more than I usually pay for one but it was deffinitly worth the extra couple bucks. Hands down one of my favorite strains I've ever tried.


----------



## onefinity (Aug 13, 2013)

TripleMinded- I've heard of sherm (weed dipped in embalming fluid) before but thankfully never smoked it. I do believe drugs can open the gateway to the spirit world- there's a reason it all stuck with you... DeeTee- I've heard several stories about the Black Ganja or Black Magic African as DJ Short called it. Alexander Shulgin is a major psychedelic researcher and called it "The Dred". Supposedly the most potent herb on the planet, made time stand still. and coming from those guys I believe . Nutes- that is a pretty funny story, the radio dial brain sounds pretty fun, but I don't blame you for not wanting to go back! Skunkybud- I think that Lucky Charms is a strain from Bodhi Seeds...


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for pointing me in the direction to get some of those seeds I think my next grow will be lucky charm.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2013)

Most definitely opens a gateway. Gateway to ultra-dimensions. Haha. Seriously tho. Shit was a trip. That was like 16 years ago for me. And I now have a sixth sense so to say. Of course I was high out of my mind then. But it has since stuck. I sure as hell don't lace my weed ever since then.


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info onefinity, seems that it may have been black african weed from what I've read after I googled it.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

Dr. Skunk Bud said:


> I don't know it sounds laced to me. I have never had that happen to me and I have smoked lots of different bud. I just have never had any bud do that to me on one hit but maybe you had a extremely low tolerance at the time.


 nothing is more trippy then Mexican brick... with a healthy dose of pcp!!! lol


----------



## onefinity (Aug 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nothing is more trippy then Mexican brick... with a healthy dose of pcp!!! lol


hahahha! so very true!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 14, 2013)

Pcp must be extremely cheap to make. I mean I can get Mexican brick for a dollar a gram...lol no they've never laced their bud, definately never a reported/documented case. It would be far to expensive


----------



## tutam (Aug 14, 2013)

me and my friend went for a smoke of some orange haze and it was trippin a little. so we decided to go to a store for some munchies and we cycled to there like whos faster and i won like for ten seconds but i was extremly tired so we went to the store. soon we get to the waiting line and everything was slow as hell like there was a guy in front with a full shopping cart and we were just standing there quietly waiting. and then i started feeling a buzz and boom all of the sudden i was blinded everything was white and all i remember was getting out hitting a sign and then laying on the grass and sleeping for a few minutes. a friend told aldo that a lady offered me help like im mentally hurt. it was trippy as hell so yeah... orange haze it is 
edit : also i remember the look on her face when i came back to the store because we forgot lolipops she was sooo angry haha


----------



## StellerKeller (Aug 16, 2013)

Vietnamese Tripping Grass - The year was 1969. The astronauts had recently landed on moon. Charley was raising a family. And the only people smoking dope were protesting the war. ___ I bought a nickel bag from some new guy, I was thinking he might be a narc or something. Back then a nickel bag cost $5 and it was whatever fit into a shot glass. Some dealers would let you pack it in, those were my friends. This guy had his bags already weighed and bagged.___ There were rumors of soldiers smuggling pot in caskets coming back home. And there were other drugs coming back, opium and heroin being two. So, anything rumored to be from 'Nam was rumored to be good.____ I rolled a doobie up using a corner of notebook paper. It was easier to get dope than it was to get rolling papers, then. And I smoked it while walking to the baseball field, for our daily slow-pitch baseball game. As I walked, I hummed a tune in my head. After a few puffs of the stuff, I could see a choir singing what I was humming. It became increasingly vivid, so much so that I was frightened when the choir turned and looked at me to find out what was next.___ No way was I going to play baseball while I was tripping my lips. I ran home, and hid under the covers of my bed. It seemed a very long time, but it was only a few hours later that I felt the desire to move about and get something to eat.___ The next day I was approached by several people wanting to know if I wanted to buy some of the Vietnamese Tripping Grass. Did I? Most people didn't like the high, but I thought it was the highest I had ever been. So by the end of the day I had a few ounces for like twenty bucks; I would have pot enough until I got old.___ For a few weeks I had my stash put away. If I was going to trip like that I was waiting for a good time, place, and people to do it with. Then this dude made contact and saying he heard I had this Tripping Grass. He offered me so much money, I just couldn't refuse.___ Who knows? Maybe it was soaked in opium, or laced with something else; CIA shit or whatever. And I bought lots of other pot with the money. But, I still remember it.___ How do you make a paragraph here?


----------



## onefinity (Aug 16, 2013)

That's a good story Keller!


----------



## StellerKeller (Aug 16, 2013)

onefinity said:


> That's a good story Keller!


Thanks! I'm thinking I could have done better, but...

I just got my first vaporizer. Those things are dangerous! You suck and you suck and hardly anything comes out. But a few minutes later, you realize, you've smoked too much. Hold on to your seat. I've read about people who ate laced brownies and later called 911 because they were having a FREAK OUT!!!

I wanted to write about my new EZ Vape. But I got distracted and remembered my VTG story.

Then I was thinking, whatever happened to the good old days? People smoked dope because it was fun and naughty, and maybe spiritual. Now everyone is medicating their illnesses. They have medicine for every ache and discomfort, real and imaginary. Their 'medicine' is 100 times better than the stuff we got at Woodstock. And instead running around in the mud getting naked, they complain that their Kush is "mildly too heady without the aroma of other Indicas."


----------



## CaliJoe (Aug 16, 2013)

Most potent strain I have had was a 'thai stick' back in the late 90's. I remember when I got it I thought I got ripped off. It was just brown looking, no real crystals, and lite smell. It was $60 and 1/8th which was the going price for the good stuff at the time. Me and a friend were both thinking it was just some higher end mec weed that wasn't bricked ... boy were we wrong. It is the only time in my life I have truly had what I would call a '1 hit wonder'. We get back to my place, load up a bowl, each take 1 hit from it, and both of us were floored for about 4 hours... our heads were in la-la land. We couldn't walk, more like crawl if we wanted to get something. It was like being as drunk as we have ever been as far as trying to move.. and then it took 20 minutes to go 20 feet to get a drink of water, and in that time had forgotten 20 times why were were crawling towards the kitchen. I have had some great stuff over the years, stuff that looked, tasted, and smelled much better, but nothing has ever come close to how hard 1 hit of that hit us. To this day I have never come across that strain again, or even know if it really was that strain, I just know that while I don't remember much of what happened that night, what I do remember clearly is it was the most intense hit I have ever had. I tend to think I have a good tolerance, I can go through an 1/8th on a bad day, or good day, however you look at it, but the thai stick was on an entirely different level.


----------



## timeout (Aug 17, 2013)

I had some hash once in Germany near Gottingen. Powdery, hadn't been pressed yet. Full orchestra after two hits. String sections, woodwinds, barreling timpani. That was in '78. Haven't had its equal since.



StellerKeller said:


> Vietnamese Tripping Grass - The year was 1969. The astronauts had recently landed on moon. Charley was raising a family. And the only people smoking dope were protesting the war. ___ I bought a nickel bag from some new guy, I was thinking he might be a narc or something. Back then a nickel bag cost $5 and it was whatever fit into a shot glass. Some dealers would let you pack it in, those were my friends. This guy had his bags already weighed and bagged.___ There were rumors of soldiers smuggling pot in caskets coming back home. And there were other drugs coming back, opium and heroin being two. So, anything rumored to be from 'Nam was rumored to be good.____ I rolled a doobie up using a corner of notebook paper. It was easier to get dope than it was to get rolling papers, then. And I smoked it while walking to the baseball field, for our daily slow-pitch baseball game. As I walked, I hummed a tune in my head. After a few puffs of the stuff, I could see a choir singing what I was humming. It became increasingly vivid, so much so that I was frightened when the choir turned and looked at me to find out what was next.___ No way was I going to play baseball while I was tripping my lips. I ran home, and hid under the covers of my bed. It seemed a very long time, but it was only a few hours later that I felt the desire to move about and get something to eat.___ The next day I was approached by several people wanting to know if I wanted to buy some of the Vietnamese Tripping Grass. Did I? Most people didn't like the high, but I thought it was the highest I had ever been. So by the end of the day I had a few ounces for like twenty bucks; I would have pot enough until I got old.___ For a few weeks I had my stash put away. If I was going to trip like that I was waiting for a good time, place, and people to do it with. Then this dude made contact and saying he heard I had this Tripping Grass. He offered me so much money, I just couldn't refuse.___ Who knows? Maybe it was soaked in opium, or laced with something else; CIA shit or whatever. And I bought lots of other pot with the money. But, I still remember it.___ How do you make a paragraph here?


----------



## kurtdog60 (Aug 17, 2013)

Back around 1972 or 3 when i thought i was a real pot head. You could get weed with names like gold or bo that was high gens strains. But the best that i smoke was that same stuff from Oklahoma ... The Oklahoma home grown ... WOW! What a trip ... Got a 3 finger led for 10 dollars and that was the best 10 i spent in my life of smoking.. Me a few friends went out in the country and fire some up and that was the night the we all saw a UFO ... Thats no shit  We all had just one dubie and there were no lights on from the streets.... Only stars in the night sky and we all saw this object moving across the sky back and forth and up and down .... when your in the woods there are no lights. Just Millions of stars shining . I have smoked weed from around the world but nothing to compare to that sack of O-H-G wish i had some of that now or just the seeds from a few of those plants ....


----------



## onefinity (Aug 18, 2013)

kurtdog60 said:


> Back around 1972 or 3 when i thought i was a real pot head. You could get weed with names like gold or bo that was high gens strains. But the best that i smoke was that same stuff from Oklahoma ... The Oklahoma home grown ... WOW! What a trip ... Got a 3 finger led for 10 dollars and that was the best 10 i spent in my life of smoking.. Me a few friends went out in the country and fire some up and that was the night the we all saw a UFO ... Thats no shit  We all had just one dubie and there were no lights on from the streets.... Only stars in the night sky and we all saw this object moving across the sky back and forth and up and down .... when your in the woods there are no lights. Just Millions of stars shining . I have smoked weed from around the world but nothing to compare to that sack of O-H-G wish i had some of that now or just the seeds from a few of those plants ....


I am so glad I'm not the only one talking about this stuff- just impossible to compare anything else to it. Anyone else come across the Oklahoma Home Grown? you'd know if you did...


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 18, 2013)

I had some bomg Girl scout cookies like last week.Only had 1 gram and had to make it last, so I smoked out of a pipe.I usually always use a bong, but this GSC taste so awesome so it was cool.I had one fat bowl. It rocked me, now before that I had ben smokin some Super Silver Haze all week.That shit made me think alot.The cookies made me get like a tunnel vision with like purple dots around haha an my body went like numb haha, I wana grow some of that shit or some how get a few ounces haha.GSC is BOMB!


----------



## ALCAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Without any hesitation I nominate Joystick as the most trippiest weed ever smoked in my company. The residual high was so strong the next day. My brother and myself had planned to go to a free vacation share seminar put on by somebody he knew. So, we arrive at the seminar and things were going smoothly. That is until little waves of Joystick from the night before started to reemerge. I will never forget being in a a very straight face discussioin at one of the table with a sales rep and start to laugh uncontrollably. Just by looking at my brother , trying to remain stoic and nodding along in an enthusiastic manner at everything the sales rep was presenting. I knew darn well he was high as I was but his poker faced performance was Oscar worthy. Needless to say the sales rep was getting irriatated by my laughing fits , so I excused myself and headed for the restroom. There I just laughed and laughed until tears came out my eyes. This strain is joystick and I have smoked it only twice. Each time was a treat . If anybody can get it still, you are in for quite a joyful ride .


----------



## PeaceGrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Willies wonder ( at a concert of his) it was his personal strain, one bowl i was tore up and thats unheard of for me, also i had a buddy cross alaska thunder, super lem haze! it was purple and blue a really Visual cerebral effect! thats 2 that always stick out ..great thread!! ONE LOVE!


----------



## Ametheus (Aug 30, 2013)

New years eve.. got my wife, father, step mother, mother in law, and some friends to smoke some Purple Romulan with me - fat joints, fresh bud ... one of the trippiest highs I've had (that I can remember the strain). Seemed pretty sativa dominant but a HEAVY indica body buzz as well. Would def buy again.


----------



## onefinity (Aug 31, 2013)

PeaceGrow said:


> Willies wonder ( at a concert of his) it was his personal strain, one bowl i was tore up and thats unheard of for me, also i had a buddy cross alaska thunder, super lem haze! it was purple and blue a really Visual cerebral effect! thats 2 that always stick out ..great thread!! ONE LOVE!


I have heard of Williams Wonder being a killer indica, and I have heard of Willie Nelson being a killer sativa- Willie Nelson being supposedly Willie's favorite strain (originally bred by Reeferman) does that sound about right? Willie Nelson has been on my list of "things to try" for a long time, and honestly crossing the 2 could be amazingly potent...


----------



## PeaceGrow (Aug 31, 2013)

it was Willie Nelsons...im sure and BINGO..you said the Words..I have thought aboout getting these seeds and crossing, If you do think about it you have to add me, it is also on my "Strains to Grow list"!! The high was purest sativa i have ever smoked, and i have smoked alot (sativa being my fav)! I have never been able to track down the genentics anywhere have you??


----------



## onefinity (Sep 2, 2013)

supposedly GGG (Gage Green Genetics) has the willie nelson for sale- the original was bred by reeferman who I don't think is operating any more. good lick- let me know if you find any


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 5, 2013)

It was probably a sativa dude


----------



## Moogly (Sep 24, 2013)

id also like to know this.... personally the last time i had blue dream i had just come back from a long tolerance break (about 4 months) and it was incredibly trippy. i had it a few months after that for about a week and it was still super trippy. very dreamy feeling, used to scare me but i like it now


----------



## where da weed (Sep 26, 2013)

not a strain as such. but i was in LA back in july. i had my first dab.

i remember sitting there and i just kept getting higher and higher and it wouldnt stop lol, i was sweating beads and everything. awesome stuff.

as far as strains, one of the trippiest one ive smoked is laughing buddha from barneys farm. we was in amsterdam for 3 nights and i was all weeded out. but when i hit that shit i remember tripping hard lol


----------



## ReeferMadness671 (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe it's LSD, I've tried a couple bong rips of it a few weeks ago and that was the closest thing I've had to a hallucinogen. I'm not really a heavy sativa smoker so I think any good sativa will make me trip balls, but from what I've heard about the strain, It's supposed to have almost psychedelic effects.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 15, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Well when i was younger i always smoked laced shit so, i cant say it was weed. I saw some fuckin surreal - ultra-other-dimensional. I saw auroas glowimg around peole n shit , type ultra. But like i said laced.
> 
> So For me trippiest experience with weed was when I made this tea. First time ever ingesting it. Put some frosty fat nuggets in a tea bag. It was around a gram in a half. Fatty.
> 
> ...


Straight tea? Because THC isn't water soluble.


----------



## Enzee (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure of the strain, but I had about 5 or so massive rips of it.

I was so blazed. I was couch-bound, not talking or moving, and I had a burning sensation in my nose, this sensation lasted for about 10 minutes and I legitimately thought my nose was spraying blood out of it. I kept checking my shirt to expect to see a massive bloody stain, but nothing. Weird as fuck. Haven't encountered anything like that since.


----------

